# Corsair Dominator CMD8GX3M4A1333C7 nicht kompatibel mit Airflow Pro ?



## sbkenzo (27. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

Nur Speicher mit der Anfangsbezeichnung CMT oder CMP


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2011)

CMT = Corsair Dominator GT (mit Anschluss für den Airflow Pro)

CMP = Corsair Dominator (mit Anschluss für den Airflow Pro)

Alle anderen Corsair Speichermodule unterstützen den AirFlow Pro nicht bzw. ihnen fehlen die Anschlüsse.


----------

